# groomer shaved my Maggie



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

OH my gosh - poor thing! Did the groomer shave right to the skin so that it's bald?? I hope it's not razor burned! I would be on the phone with that groomer & their supervisor asap.

You should see some fuzzies start coming out in about a week - it won't take long to grow back. :wave:

She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It will be the same as when she was spayed. Probably in 2 months you won't be able to tell.

I'd definitely be asking, politely, in person about why they did this. I remind our groomer every time that she is not to trim feathers. She always says "I know, its on her card" (with a smile) but I don't trust them.

We always make sure Our Penny has no matts when she goes to the groomer. Then there's no reason to shave. Oh, and by the way, we carefully cut them out with a thinning shears so you wouldn't even know she'd had any.

Shaving is unacceptable.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I feel your pain! This happened to Asia a couple of years ago and they also cut off alot of the feathering on her bum. It took quite awhile for it to grow back I'm sorry to tell you but it will...I promise. I am now very careful to give groomers precise instructions and they always look surprised that I don;t want her trimmed. Shouldn't they know breed standards if they are dog grromers?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I totally understand how you feel  What a shock for you!

It's been my experience that most coat and feathering grows back fairly quickly. The petticoats take the longest to grow back. My Daisy has had 2 ACL surgeries and it's takes about a year for her to get her full hind feathering back from that. The rest of her fur though, around her upper legs and other places, grow back much faster. I think you'll find that a couple of months and she'll have her beautiful coat back again.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Ooooh... I would also be very unhappy. I hope you didn't tip the groomer! I always make sure to put my instructions to the groomer in writing. Telling them to trim ONLY the ears and feet. And that if they need to cut more than that they have to call me and discuss it.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a groomer do the same thing.. except she shaved all of Chloes bum feathers off and shaved around her ears! I cried.. I was so mad! Who does that.
That is exactly why I dont take Chloe to the groomers anymore. I just trim her up my self!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I would have someones A$$ seriously I would talk to that groomer and the manager of what ever place you went to and demand a written apology and your money back. That's utterly insane I dont know that I'd be able to control my verbal barage. Yes her coat should grow back fairly quickly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be FURIOUS !!!!! I'd be going up the ladder as far as you can see. We had a mobile groomer take Cody right down to a buzz cut...... and found out that, at least in Texas, there is no regulation for groomers. Cody also suffered from what my vet termed an "exploding" disc in his back right afterward. My vet also advised us to only groom when you can actually be there watching. So now dear Cody the springer only gets Mom's grooms.... feet and ears and skirt.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

can we see a pic? I never believed how fast it would grow & HOW SOFT that new fur was.
Bridger came to us naked - a grooming gone bad. other pic is his 1 month gotcha day (just neutured - in trauma)

I don't know if I'll ever get him groomed after the mess he was. Well, I met a Golden that gets a scissor cut, so he may go to Idaho to get his trim

this was also done to a friends chow - groomer said they accidently had trimmer on wrong setting -- so went ahead & did whole dog. Groomer offered to give her a Free (!!!!) jacket!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> I would have someones A$$ seriously I would talk to that groomer and the manager of what ever place you went to and demand a written apology and your money back. That's utterly insane I dont know that I'd be able to control my verbal barage. Yes her coat should grow back fairly quickly.


Yuppers... I would be livid! I woud make sure this wouldn't ever happen again in no uncertain terms. Poor hubby must feel awful. I am sure the coat will come in quickly and be even more beautiful.. if that is possible! She is a doll!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I had this same subject come up on my Dane board and a groomer and I got into a very heated discussion. She had mentioned that she ALWAYS shaves Goldens and that her customers were happy with the results. I said "then your customers need to be educated about their breed of dog". I went on to explain why Goldens should never be shaved. I also mentioned that in my shop, we will refuse to shave Goldens, (and also explain why), unless my groomer sees that the mats are so bad that there is no other alternative. This has happened only one time, (it was a stray that had been brought in by a rescue group), and my groomer was whispering over and over to the dog "I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry".  To top it off this was being discussed in the middle of summer!

I've even had a request to shave a Lab! People are weird. They should just get a dog that doesn't shed, and leave our beautiful Goldens to those of us that respect their grooming needs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If anything, my groomer/s don't take off enough! Thank goodness their coat grows back.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2006/09/retriever-grooming-in-pet-salon.html

Found that online, that's what a grooming salon considers a golden groom to look like - below are pics of their other cuts for goldens as well. The first one is pretty, but doesn't look at all natural, my guess is the belly/legs had a lot taken off to get the smooth look. 

Where I work we do all goldens as if they're going into the show ring, we tidy feet, ears, hocks and tails, but don't touch the feathering or belly apart from thining the coat as needed. We get a lot of dogs in who have been to other groomers, and the feathering is all trimmed down short, but the feet, ears and tail are left a mess. 

As for dematting, it depends on the groomer and what they do. We will charge extra for working the matts out before bathing, it sometimes can double the cost to the owner. So it's a toss between what the owner is going to want, some don't want to spend the extra to pay for dematting and would rather the dog shaved. I have a friend who would rather pay less money and have her dog's feathering all hacked off, she liked that better than the show trim we had done where I work (the hack job was horrible looking, but she was thrilled because she didn't have to brush her dog).

Lana


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ooh I would be furious!!! Don't worry though, it will grow back and quickly!! I have heard several horror stories of pet owners asking the groomer to get some tangles out, to come back to a shaved dog. I think they figure its easier to shave them than work out the knots.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yikes- I think I would be headed back to shave the groomer- Now I am afraid to even take Tucker to one! I have a coworker that gets his goldens shaved every summer. For the longest time I thought he had yellow labs from his pictures- when he told me they were goldens, I said "No Way!" Poor guys. Don't worry - it will grow back!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

There were numerous times when people would come to us and demand we shave the dog, my boss actually caved to one lady and shaved her border collie. They only one I have ever seen her do! She was a show groomer for 20 years it killed her to do stuff like that, but sometimes you just cant argue. We also had several clients who would bring thier dog in completely matted and didnt wanna pay extra, so she would shave the matts off. Maybe the groomer thought she should just shave off the matts and it would save some money? who knows. I would suggest talking to her though. Just so she knows for next time. If there is a next time.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*Maggie's shaved coat*

Thank you to all for your responses to "Groomer shaved our Maggie." Your replies helped to validate my feelings about this. I could not believe that among our friends and neighbors, more than one person has told me that I was blowing this situation out of perspective...."she's only a dog" is essentially what some family members and friends had said. Obviously not dog lovers...and certainly not golden owners.
But after hearing the responses from my Golden Forum family, I have decided to confront the groomer about this. He's a small independent operator, and we only have visited him once before. You are right in that groomers should know the standards...I mean what if I had been planning to show her in the next few months? 
I'm going to follow the advice that several on this forum suggested and never leave her alone at the breeders..and always put my instructions in writing.
But needless to say, we won't be going back to this particular breeder. Every time I look at Maggie I get so mad and sad all over again...its like someone has vandalized my most precious possession...except this is a member of our family! Thank you again for all of your support and validation.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sorry but I think you are over reacting - and I absolutely love and care for my Goldens and all dogs. You are getting all worked up and giving the Groomer or anyone else a piece of your mind is not going to change the situation or keep your home in harmony : ) Your Golden would not have been so matted if she were regularly brushed . . . . I had the same problem. We used to have a Collie. He had the most beautiful coat but we once had him shaved because his coat was very matted. Yes, he looked like a reindeer but his coat came back in no time and was just as beautiful - - - if not more so. 

I wouldn't come down too hard on the Groomer. He or she was probably using their best judgment. A matted coat is so uncomfortable for any dog. 

And finally a word on your dear husband . . . . oh husbands, husbands, husbands . . . you don't know what he said or how clear he was. He probably thought he was being helpful, too. So don't make it worse for him. Just go with it. It is what it is : )


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love grooming my girls. We bathe, do feet every week. Every couple of week I trim out some of the hair in Penny's ears since she has a tendency to get gunky ears. This is great bonding time for us.... if you're able, you might want to consider it. And even our springer who I wrote about earlier is home groomed after his tragic experience.....


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Marty's Mom said:


> I wouldn't come down too hard on the Groomer. They were probably using their best judgment and husbands . . . . oh husbands, husbands, husbands . . . you don't know what he said or how clear he was. He probably thought he was being helpful too so just go with it. It is what it is : )


This is a good point, I had a guy come in to drop off the dog, and he said leave all her hair, but please shave her head.  I had to talk to him for ever to try and get out of him he only wanted her bangs trimmed! I am sorry that your groomer didnt ask more questions before she started shaveing, sometimes things like this happen. Her hair should be back before you know it


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

So, for those of us who have young pups that haven't been groomed much (Bogey's just had his feet and ears cleaned up a bit) what exactly should we ask for and expect from a grooming?

Maybe it would also be helpful to talk about everything they do when they groom - more than just the coat work. I have a friend that had no idea her dog's anal glands were going to be expressed and freaked out about it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I would absolutely blame the groomer/grooming shop. They should have called before doing anything as drastic as shaving any part of the dog. Unless instructions were left TO SHAVE the mats then anything else done should always be cleared by the owners first. 

Also, every dog that comes in my shop is gone over by the groomer and the owners are told what can and can not be done. If anything else comes up, we ALWAYS call to double check with the owners so there are absolutely no surprises when the dog is picked up. I've always run my shops that had grooming this way and so far, after 30+ yrs. I've never had an issue.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

As someone who took a grooming class here is what I can suggest for next time because as a groomer here is what I was taught:

We got a Great Pyrenese and you could SEE WHERE THE OWNER BRUSHED THE DOG. Don't get a dog like this if you're not going to brush it everyday! You could easily see that this dog had it's coat brushed only down it's back, that was it.

It had a matts that were PAINFUL to touch so at that point...as a groomer....it is less time consuming and LESS PAINFUL for the dog if you shave them.

So if your dog had REALLY (I mean really) tight mats on her belly then I understand where the groomer is coming from. Picking and pulling at the dog is only going to hurt them and at that point it's just shave them.

If your dog had a few small matts, keep in mind especially with the feathering a golden is prone to fricktion matts in the leg areas, and they were not tight to the skin then yes using thining shears would have been better.

But really it's the groomers judgement call as they assume you'd agree with them when they do something so the dog isn't in pain.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> _"So if your dog had REALLY (I mean really) tight mats on her belly then I understand where the groomer is coming from. Picking and pulling at the dog is only going to hurt them and at that point it's just shave them."_
> I am not sure that the one mat on her belly was bad enough to warrant a complete shaving... But your reply raised my awareness about how the groomer might opt for shaving rather than to hurt the dog. And if that is what our groomer was trying to do, then I guess I can accept it.
> 
> "But really it's the groomers judgement call as they assume you'd agree with them when they do something so the dog isn't in pain.


Thank you for helping me to see things from the perspective of the groomer.
This was very helpful.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

"...But really it's the groomers judgement call as they assume you'd agree with them when they do something so the dog isn't in pain..."

NEVER assume where customers are concerned, that's one of my rules. Always call ahead of time and let your clients know what is taking place with their dog just to be on the safe side and also out of respect for the owners.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I don't think you're over reacting ... if this happened to me I would be very upset too. Maddie has only been groomed once but I was very specific that her fur was growing in and I didn't want anything drastic done (except for her feet area basically) and I was still a bit concerned leaving her. I guess it's kind of like if we get a bad hair cut, and her fur will grow back in time!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I have had different groomers hack off the feathers on the pasterns, the butt and also used a trimmer on the inside of the ear and left razor burn.

Each time it happens, I go find a different groomer. My wallet says it loud and clear that I am not happy with the results.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, will say where she was shaved is excactly how my vet shaved my CHloe for surgery. I was shicked to see it, and a bit upset, why did they have to shave so much. It has been about a month since, and it is slowly coming back. I don't believe in shaving goldens either, but in some cases it might be necessary. I would talk to your groomer, and have it noted to never ever do that agin, and if they do anythign without approval they will be fired, and you will spread the word. I have had to go through several groomers until we found the right one here. I usually gave them two chances with Tucker. Tuck is an easy going guy and if he was upset, there was a reason, we also had a groomer cut my dog, she didn't even know she did it. She complained that he was hard to groom... well I guess so when you've cut him so bad he needed stitches.. grrr. I digress. lol


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Sometimes miscommunication happens and you really can't fault either party. First of all a customer is not a groomer, therefore the customer is not always aware of how groomers take care of certain situations. Since the groomer takes care of many different types of customers, they can sometimes make the wrong assumption on how a customer may want something done.

I would ask you one question at this point. Did you or do you still like the groomer, aside from the mistake that was made. If you do, then I would suggest simply talking to them about what happened so that it doesn't happen in the future. It's very hard to do this when you are frustrated or mad, I know. But I would take some time to calm down and rethink what you really want to do, and then address it with the groomer or start looking elsehwere. Remember, however, the grass ain't always greener on the other side. You could always end up worse off going somewhere else

We never brushed our golden on a daily basis. Most of the time we brushed him weekly and sometimes even less. That was sometimes enough time for matts to start forming around the ear area. When we had plans to have him groomed, we always made sure that we took care of any matts before we took him, simply because it is the policy of many groomers to shave any matts. Like you, I would have had a heart attack if any groomer shaved my golden down to the skin anywhere. So we always tried to make sure they didn't have reason too.

Good luck on finding the best resolution to this problem


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Great advice. I think that you summed up the issues nicely. I guess I still do like this groomer. He's a one man operation, in our small town. He loves Maggie and she seems to trust him. I think that the problem, as you nicely wrote, was one of communication. 
I will speak with him, just asking what his rationale was for shaving her. And to be clear with him that anything beyond bathing, drying, and brushing is off limits unless I give the ok. And I'll be more aware of how quickly mats can form and take care of them before I take her to the groomers. Good advice for all of us newbies. 
Thank you to all who replied for your feedback and support. Hopefully this advice will help to avoid this issue for others on the forum who are new to t he whole grooming thing.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Angel Rose.... 

You sound like you have calmed down a bit since your initial post. 

After seeing the photo of Mag's shaved belly I breathed a sigh of relief.... Especially after seeing the photo of Spruce's Bridger. Horrors. 

It will probably take several weeks before it is no longer noticable. and several months before ithe underbelly returns to the condition it was before the grooming. 

So everyone has learned a lesson.. I'd say, take a deep breath and talk to the groomer. Let him know how surprised and disappointed you were when you saw Mags. And then, as you said, spell out the terms for any future grooming. Or, if you want to be diplomatic, ask him/her what you need to do to make certain that this doesn't occur ever again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

For what it's worth, my girls have never been professsionally groomed. I brush them daily.... part of our bonding, lovey time, they are bathed weekly and feet and nails are trimmed up every other week or so when it's needed. Occasionally I'll trim hair out of Penny's ear since she has a tendency to get gunky ears. I think for a pet owner, it's entirely possible to do it yourself ...


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow.... You didnt pay for it did you??? 
If i went to a hairdresser and asked for a Trim, and they cut off 4 inches, i wouldnt pay for it! I hope you didnt either!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

depends how badly matted the dog was. If she was badly matted shaving her mighthave been the only way to do it. Either shaving or the groomer having to pull at the mats which would hurt the dog. If my dog was badly matted i would rather shave so it doesn't cause the dog any pain. Try ripping your hair out and i bet it will hurt so just think of what the dog may be feeling having her coat pulled at. My guys get little mats mainly Einstein as he doesn't really like to be brushed, The mats he does get come out with gentle brushing and sperating the hair. I now brush both my guys weekly if Einstein likes it or not. Shelley never gets mats as she likes being brushed.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

So thanks to this thread I have been inspired to start grooming Bogey myself and a very gracious golden goddess has offered to teach me. So exciting!!! I can't wait to bond with him this way. 

I love being a golden mommy more and more every day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would be enraged at anyone who did that to my dog without my express permission- however, I would also not ever let my dog get tangles or snarls in its coat. 

So, I totally don't blame you for being upset!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I understand why you would be upset! Thank goodness it wasn't her whole coat. A good friend of my parents also has a golden with a gorgeous coat. She took him to the groomer and they got him confused with another golden who was there to be shaved (what was wrong with THAT owner, I'll never know). They buzzed him completely. She called my mom sobbing telling her what "those monsters" did to her sweet baby. She said he "looked humiliated" and knew he didn't look as pretty. That was 5 months ago and he no longer looks like a new Marine recruit. It's not back to its best, but it's on its way!


----------



## Reels (Jan 4, 2009)

Even my barber butchers my head up once a year.... It will grow back.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad we could help Angel!

It's hard as a groomer sometimes. Once someone brought a cat in and when we removed a mat we saw a HORRIBLY infected hot spot under neath, my blood was boiling that this person couldn't be bothered to brush their cat once a week even. 

Now keep in mid this was a grooming school and we groomed dogs for $10-$20, yes even the pyr, and it took 5 people and 3 hours to get the dog PRESENTABLE. Sadly alot of the people that brought the dogs to us did it because it was cheap and they couldn't be bothered to groom their own dogs. I wanted to scream at them not to get a long haired dog then. 

I hope Maggie doesn't get made fun of by her canine buddies with her silly haircut!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Bender said:


> Where I work we do all goldens as if they're going into the show ring, we tidy feet, ears, hocks and tails, but don't touch the feathering or belly apart from thining the coat as needed. .
> Lana


THAT's the kind of groom that I want for Sophie, whether she's show quality or not. Do you know anyone else around here that has the same grooming philosophy? Your shop is probably way far away from me otherwise, that's where I'd go when it's Sophie's time to get her groom.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh my goodness, i would cry as well. Noah had a shaved leg for a bit...i think it was 2 months until he had his fur back on his leg.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

That will grow back...and she probably likes it. LOL

Just be thankful the groomer didn't shave off the feathers on the legs and tail. Those take FOREVER to come back.

We shave out a section on our Newfs tummies in the summer (not the show dogs). Not as wide as that, but it's shaved so you can't see it when they're standing or sitting. They love it. It really helps to cool them with all that heavy coat.

I agree that you should speak with the groomer. If your pup is getting mats, ask for some suggestions about keeping them out of the coat between groomings. They'll give you some hints. 

Combing is all important...and check those feathers, under the ears, and on the chest and stomach (and groin area) daily by just rubbing your hands THROUGH the fur there. If there's a tangle....comb it out right then. If it's a little tangle on the insides of the legs, or in the groin area, cut it out. That's easiest, and doesn't show anyway.

Once a week or so, give an all over brush/combing...and get your hands/fingers down to the skin in the feathers - especially in the butt area. Feel all around for mats. Often they're "bunching" up right against the skin. You need to take the time to work those out.

I actually had a groomer tell me once that my show Newf had mats on her chest. Ummm...no she didn't. I did a full comb out before she got to the groomer for her bath. However, it is possible she had formed a tangle, and getting her wet made it worse. Water does that. 

Fortunately, I had a hard, fast rule.....NO CLIPPERS are to be used on my dog...ever. She understood that rule, and had to comb out whatever was there. Not cut it.

I do my own "grooming". My groomer only bathes my dogs in the winter.


----------



## Kristi K (Aug 31, 2021)

Angel Rose said:


> I just returned from a business trip to find that our groomer had shaved our Maggie's beautiful coat . My husband had taken her to the groomer to have her bathed and to have several matted knots removed. The groomer, without our permission, ended up shaving the whole of Mag's underbelly, starting at 1/3 up on both of her sides. I am so sad. and furious. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for it to grow back? She just looks so strange, her coat had been so beautiful. I know that it sounds trivial...but I'm devastated. These photos of h er taken at Christmas. Please tell me it will grow back quickly.


----------



## Kristi K (Aug 31, 2021)

Angel Rose said:


> *Maggie's shaved coat*
> 
> Thank you to all for your responses to "Groomer shaved our Maggie." Your replies helped to validate my feelings about this. I could not believe that among our friends and neighbors, more than one person has told me that I was blowing this situation out of perspective...."she's only a dog" is essentially what some family members and friends had said. Obviously not dog lovers...and certainly not golden owners.
> But after hearing the responses from my Golden Forum family, I have decided to confront the groomer about this. He's a small independent operator, and we only have visited him once before. You are right in that groomers should know the standards...I mean what if I had been planning to show her in the next few months?
> ...


I know this has been a long time ago that your post was made. In the off chance you still view this page, did her hair grow back ok? I just had this happen yesterday to my 9 month old golden. I specifically said leave all the feathering his adult coat is just starting to come in, and buzz paws and around privates only, well I have a fully shaved dog that looks like a lab with bushy tail. Thankfully not to skin but I am so upset I am sick and couldn't sleep at all last night


----------

